# Konqueror und Amazon.de

## Dorsai!

hallo, 

ich habe das Problem, dass Konqueror (4.2.2) bei mir regelmäßig beim Aufruf von Amazon.de (nicht bei Amazon.com) einfriert.

das passiert früherstens wenn die Seite lädt (bevor sie angezeigt wird) und spätestens bei einer Suchanfrage.

Ich habe schon revdep-rebuild gemacht, Konqueror neu emerged und alle Einstellungen durchprobiert.

Es liegt nicht an Javascript, Java, Plugins, Bildern oder einem defekten Cache.

Mit dem Firefox läuft alles ordnungsgemäß.

Wenn ich den Konqueror im Terminal aufrufe stoppt er nach folgender Ausgabe:

```
konqueror

konqueror(9494) KonqViewManager::setCurrentProfile: "webbrowsing" localPath= "/home/dorsai/.kde4/share/apps/konqueror/profiles/webbrowsing"

konqueror(9494) FixHostUriFilter::filterUri: FixHostUriFilter::filterUri:  KUrl("http://www.amazon.de/")

QPainter::begin: Widget painting can only begin as a result of a paintEvent

QPainter::translate: Painter not active

QPainter::setClipRect: Painter not active

QPainter::hasClipping: Painter not active

QPainter::setPen: Painter not active

QPainter::setBrush: Painter not active

QPainter::drawRects: Painter not active

QPainter::hasClipping: Painter not active

QPainter::setPen: Painter not active

QPainter::setBrush: Painter not active

QPainter::drawRects: Painter not active

QPainter::hasClipping: Painter not active

QPainter::setPen: Painter not active

QPainter::setBrush: Painter not active

QPainter::drawRects: Painter not active

QPainter::hasClipping: Painter not active

QPainter::setPen: Painter not active

QPainter::setBrush: Painter not active

QPainter::drawRects: Painter not active
```

----------

## musv

Keine Ahnung, woran es bei Dir liegt. Die Warnmeldungen sind jedenfalls nicht dafür verantwortlich:

```
...

QPainter::setBrush: Painter not active

QPainter::drawRects: Painter not active

QPainter::setPen: Painter not active

QPainter::setBrush: Painter not active

QPainter::drawRects: Painter not active

QPainter::setPen: Painter not active

QPainter::setBrush: Painter not active

QPainter::drawRects: Painter not active

QPainter::setPen: Painter not active

QPainter::setBrush: Painter not active

QPainter::drawRects: Painter not active

konqueror(26636) KHTMLRun::foundMimeType: finished

konqueror(26636) KHTMLRun::foundMimeType: finished
```

Bei mir funktioniert amazon.de problemlos inklusive Suchabfrage.

----------

